# Found another awesome FREEBIE for Windows XP....



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

http://www.getpaint.net/

Maybe you guys have seen this? 
It was a challenge to find the right .NET Framework to install.
It needs it to run the program.
This program has LOADS of features,
they have their own support forum and also there own plug-ins available.

One thing that I find a little tough (or I havent figreud it out yet?)
is finding a way to soften my brushes for erasing.
Anyways....I made this just farting around.


----------

